
Apple Cofounder Steve Wozniak's Tesla Rant - Corrado
https://nordic.businessinsider.com/i-dont-believe-anything-elon-musk-says-anymore---steve-wozniak-goes-on-a-rant-against-tesla--
======
ckastner
> Is Elon Musk just a good salesman, like Jobs?

He's certainly a terrific salesman, but I believe that he's also been drinking
too much of his own Kool-Aid.

Everybody told him what SpaceX was planned to do was not possible. He proved
everybody wrong, his rebellion against the establishment was successful. I am
under the impression that from that experience, he has concluded that "If I
rebel, I will be successful".

The establishment is telling him how broken his approach to mass car
production is (and they should know, as some of the players have the process
optimized to the point where they are building one car _per minute_ per
factory) -- but he's trying his own thing, because rebelling against the
establishment led him to such spectacular success in the past.

The establishment is telling him that his self-driving car technology is
lacking crucial features -- but he's trying his own thing, because rebelling
against the establishment led him to such spectacular success in the past.

